#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  BORED?? Dog Lovers, GUARANTEED TO SMILE!!

## Moana

*Hi Huns!*
*
BORED AT WORK, HOME?*  :Thumbs:  Watch this cute refreshing video of cute dogs performing at AGT, this video will definitely bring a smile on your faces.
Share this with your friends as well who are sitting next to you  :love:

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hi Huns!*
> *
> BORED AT WORK, HOME?*  Watch this cute refreshing video of cute dogs performing at AGT, this video will definitely bring a smile on your faces.
> Share this with your friends as well who are sitting next to you



As a dog lover myself, I love this video.These kind of videos are mood busters. 

Thank you for sharing this video.

----------


## Moana

your mostly welcome! And if you have some videos please share it here..

----------


## Arthi

> *Hi Huns!*
> *
> BORED AT WORK, HOME?*  Watch this cute refreshing video of cute dogs performing at AGT, this video will definitely bring a smile on your faces.
> Share this with your friends as well who are sitting next to you


Dogs find the greatest joy in even the simplest of things, like a ride in the car, after this i also train some crazy things to my dog, i think everyone relax themselves by watching this video.

----------


## Bhavya

> your mostly welcome! And if you have some videos please share it here..


Sure,this is one of the video i liked

----------


## Shamee

Nice video Shivani!!! Everyone knows that dogs are famous for their faithfulness to the persons they belongs to. This videos shows how humans can make dogs to be proud and famous using that faithfulness. It is the better way to show the talents found in dogs to the world.

----------


## Moana

> Dogs find the greatest joy in even the simplest of things, like a ride in the car, after this i also train some crazy things to my dog, i think everyone relax themselves by watching this video.


Hey!

You have a dog too? That's really nice. Train your dog and post a video of it as well :love:

----------


## Moana

> Sure,this is one of the video i liked


hahaha this is just too adorable. Swipes away all my stress instantly  :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

It's very funny.

----------


## Bhavya

> hahaha this is just too adorable. Swipes away all my stress instantly



Whenever i feel stress i like to watch videos of " FUNNY DOGS AND BABIES"
They are the best stress busters

----------


## Moana

> Nice video Shivani!!! Everyone knows that dogs are famous for their faithfulness to the persons they belongs to. This videos shows how humans can make dogs to be proud and famous using that faithfulness. It is the better way to show the talents found in dogs to the world.


That is very true. Dogs are very loyal creaturesand they can feel our sadness plus happiness too :love:

----------


## Moana

> Whenever i feel stress i like to watch videos of " FUNNY DOGS AND BABIES"
> They are the best stress busters


True with me as well

----------


## Ritika

This is so cute to watch. These dogs are trained well and they are happy to perform. In some places, dogs are trained in abusive way to perform like this.

----------


## Moana

> It's very funny.


lol yes it is

----------


## Moana

> This is so cute to watch. These dogs are trained well and they are happy to perform. In some places, dogs are trained in abusive way to perform like this.


yeah, they are forced to perform certain acts!

----------


## Bhavya

> This is so cute to watch. These dogs are trained well and they are happy to perform. In some places, dogs are trained in abusive way to perform like this.



It's very sad, some humans behave very cruelly with animals :Frown:

----------


## Moana

> It's very sad, some humans behave very cruelly with animals


yea, I've seen so many cruel videos where animals are being killed inch by inch those people should be hanged to death!

----------


## Bhavya

> yea, I've seen so many cruel videos where animals are being killed inch by inch those people should be hanged to death!


I can understand your feeling shivani, But there is no possible for such punishment to animal abusers.

----------


## Moana

> Whenever i feel stress i like to watch videos of " FUNNY DOGS AND BABIES"
> They are the best stress busters


What else do you think are the best stress busters rather than these two? Can you suggest me some

----------

